
How Tinder Got Their First Users - JohnPopel
http://benchhacks.com/growthstudies/tinder-growth-hacks.htm
======
ryanmercer
In my experience their first users were probably spammers/scammers/bots trying
to find people to rip off. I can open Tinder here in Indy and I can hit a
dozen or more profiles in a row that are blatantly fake, highly pixelated
model photos or camgirl/porn stills with phone numbers pasted across them MS
Paint style.

